# Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln



## hecht 1 (13. August 2005)

Hi Leute!
postet doch mal eure schrecklichsten Erlebnisse beim Angeln.
Für mich war das Zweifelsohne, als ich mit einem Liter etwas älterer Maden angeln gehen wollte, die ruten montiert habe, dann den  Haken beködern wollte und beim öffnen der dose eine Menge fetter fliegen, die früher mal meine guten maden waren, in mein gesicht flog!:v :v :v .
Also  her mit allen ekligen, schrecklichen und katastrophalen Berichten!!!!!


                Gruß hecht1:m


----------



## oh-nemo (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Wir hatten mal vor fast 20 Jahren uns einen Rinderkopf vom Schlachthof
geholt,vom Film "Die Blechtrommel" inspiriert.
Also paar Pilsetten in Hals und das Ding an ein Band gebunden und im See versenkt.

Im Film waren so ja Aale gefangen worden.

Ne Woche später wollten wir den Rinderkopf wieder rausholen,aber wir ekelten uns so sehr davor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Der Kopf liegt heute noch an der Stelle 
wo wir Ihn vor Jahren versenkten.....  :q


----------



## Fanatics (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Das schrecklichste Erlebnis war letzte Woche nachts am Rhein wo ein Toter Hund vorbei geschwommen ist das war echt der Hammer der arme Hund


----------



## Lachsy (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

du willst so ein bericht, nagut 

Winni meine bessere hälfte erzählt immer gerne, von dem Madenspaziergang 

er machte sich sein futter fürs angeln fertig mit pinky`s, ............., hatte nur kein geeigneten pott, mutter sagte "hab hier noch einen Eispott (bofrost) winni machte den pott mit Tesafilm zuund stellte ihn auf den küchentisch, damit keine pinky`s herauskommt..........nachts wird winni wach und denkt sich............."wieso bewegt sich mein läufer im flur (tür zum Schalfzimmer war auf). Aber es war nicht der läufer ...............es waren die pinky`s die sich den weg aus der Eisdose gesucht haben. In formation wandert die pinkies auf dem läufer.

ups und nu? naja winni, griff sich den Staubsauger und saugte alle pinkies auf. Vergewisserter sich das er alle augesaugt hatte. Also ab mit dem staubsauger in die Kabüffchen (abstellkammer) , und weiterpennen. 

nicht mehr an die pinky`s gedacht. Wecker klingelte, und ab zum angeln .Anfüttern ohne Pinky`s, einigermassen gefangen, und ab nach hause. Nach ein paar tagen beim Frühstück, dicker brummer am Fenster. Fliegenklatsche raus, und platt war sie. Keine 2 Minuten später die nächsten am fenster. wie gehabt fliegenklatsche  raus und weg waren sie. Ab zur Arbeit.....................................................
Wieder zu hause, wieder fliegen am fenster. Nun machte sich Winni doch gedanken woher die biester kamen. dann ging ihm ein licht auf...............es waren die Pinky`s aus dem staubsauger, die zur Fliegenamada wurden. winni hatte vergessen den staubsaugerbeutel zu endsorgen  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## oh-nemo (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> winni hatte vergessen den staubsaugerbeutel zu endsorgen  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri
> 
> mfg Lachsy


:q Iiiigittttt


----------



## Gnilftz (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Ich hatte die Madenarmada im Kühlschrank.
Den O-Ton meiner Mutter möchte ich in Bezug auf die Jungendlichen hier lieber nicht wiedergeben...   :q  :q  :q 
Jedenfalls hat meine Mutter alle Lebensmittel entsorgt, alles geputzt und geflucht wie ein Rohrspatz. 
Danach war nur noch Mais angesagt, Maden hatten Hausverbot!  #c 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Angler77 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Also 

1mal ein hechtkopf am wasser 

1mal ein rehkopf am wasser ! 

Fast gleiche stelle ! 

Die haben aber gemieft uhhhhhhhhh ! 

Angler88


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Beim Meerforellenangeln mit Naturköder  war ich schon um 4 Uhr (im dunkeln) am Wasser .
Meine beiden Ruten ausgelegt und mich genau dazwischen auf einen Stein gestetz .
(Ich war ziehmlich überzeugt das der Stein da sonst nicht war  |kopfkrat , aber wenn man wat vernünftiges zu sitzen hat denkt man darüber ersma nicht nach) .Jedenfalls wunderte ich mich den ganzen Morgen was das so nach Fisch stank .
Als es dann hell wurde kontrollierte ich die Ruten und drehte mich zu dem "stein" um .

Es war KEIN Stein sondern ein bestimmt 80 cm langer und ziehmlich toter Karpfen auf dem ich da die ganze Zeit gesessen hatte  :v


----------



## Angler77 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

äh? 

Das kann doch nicht stimmen! 

`Du musst doch merken ob es ein stein ist oder ein karpfen ! 

Also ne das kannst du mir nicht erzählen ! 

Ha ! 


Ne ne !


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Das fühlte sich so ziehmlich genauso an wie n Nasser glitschiger Stein ... Und von denen gibts da so einige .
Ich mein kann ja sein das du öfter auf toten Karpfen sitz und das besser beurteilen kannst
aber für mich war des n Stein bis ich gesehn hab was es wirklich war ...

Und ich habs definitiv nicht nötig hier irgendwelche Lügengeschichten zu erzählen ... Wenn man oft genug Angeln is erlebt man schon genug da braucht man sich nichts ausdenken ...


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Hallo  #h 

das schrecklichste was mir passiert ist war als ich meine Nagelneue Sportex ans Auto gelehnt habe und sie mir beim Kofferraum zuschlagen genau da reingerutscht ist. Habe heute noch Albträume  |supergri 

O.k. im Ernst obwohl war schon Schlimm  :c Aber das schrecklichste war als ich nichts gefangen habe  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

@ Der_Glücklose

tja .. welcher Fisch will auch schon von einer gebrochenen Sportex  gedrillt werden #d... denk doch auch mal an das Vergnügen für den Fisch


----------



## skipandi (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Mein schlimmstes Erlebnis hatte ich in HH-Billstedt an der Bille.Ich war glaube ich 8 Jahre alt und saß mit meinem Vater und unseren Bambusstippen am Wasser und wir angelten auf was auch immer unsere Köder nahm.Da hatte ich einen Biss,der schön langsam zur Seite ging und ich setzte einen kräftigen  Anhieb.Was dann auf mich zukam,hatte ich bis dahin noch nie gesehen,geschweige denn davon gehört.Eine riesige Wollhandkrabbe kam in Augenhöhe auf mich zugeflogen und ich ergriff sofort die Flucht.Die Böschung hoch mit Gänsehaut und zitternden Beinen.Mein Vater wollte sich totlachen und hat die Krabbe auf seine Hand genommen und wollte sie mir auch noch zeigen.Ich bin erst wieder runter zu Ihm als das "Ungeheuer" im hohen Bogen im Wasser landete! Es hat Jahre gedauert,bis ich beim Aalangeln wieder so einen Fang landen konnte.Meine Kumpels und ich haben dann den Deckel aufgemacht und mit dem Inhalt auf Aal geangelt,ist ein guter Köder.  :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Mein schrecklichstes Erlebnis besteht aus zwei Teilen:

Als ich 6 JAhre alt war, hat mir mmein Vater am Gardasee eine kleine grüne Fiberglasangel geschenkt ... und ich habe mir gleich mal den Haken in die Fingekuppe getrieben:c und der Arzt dort am Ort wollte mir  den Haken wegen der Infektionsgefahr nicht aus dem Finger operieren, da haben wir den Urlaub abgebrochen und sind in's Münchner Krankenhaus gefahren, die mir den rausgeholt haben.
So und diese besagte grüne Angel habe ich mir heilig gehalten und diese zuerst an meine erste Tochter, dann an meine zweite Tochter und nun an meine kleinste (5 Jahre) weitervererbt. Und nun ist meine kleine grüne Angel meiner kleinen beim Bootangeln in den Bodden dieses Jahr an Pfingsten bei Wellengang aus der Hand gerutscht und langsam in den Wellen versunken:c , aber ich durfte doch nicht traurig sein, weil ich doch meine kleine soooo trösten mußte :c


----------



## petipet (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Ich hab mal - in grauer Vorzeit - eine nicht richtig verschlossene (volle) Dose Maden an einem Freitagmorgen unter dem Beifahrersitz vergessen,|kopfkrat  verschludert. Es war im Hochsommer. Und das war damals noch ein Hochsommer.
Samstag-Sonntags stand das Auto in praller Hitze unbenutz.  (ein 30PS Käfer) In dieser Zeit nahm die Natur ihren Lauf... begünstigt durch die mediteranen Sommertemperaturen verpuppten sich die Maden geschwind... und dann schlüpften dicke fette Schmeißfliegen aus ihren kokonartigen Hülsen. Ja, es ist nicht gelogen... diese Spezies machte weder Babyalter noch Pubertät durch... diese kleinen Monster kamen fett und dick, rabenschwarz, teilweise metallisch cobaltblau und giftgrün schimmernd auf diese Welt. (Nach späterer, nicht zu erschütternder Aussage meiner Frau) 
Montagsmorgens fuhr meine Frau mit dem Auto zu ihrer Arbeitsstelle, besser gesagt, sie wollte. Als sie die Fahrertür mit sattem Klang geschlossen hatte und die gigantischen 30 Pferdestärken ihres Boliden zum Leben erwecken wollte, wurden die Tierchen sehr munter. Meine Frau auch. Nachdem sie mich, mit nur leicht erhöhten Puls verständnißvoll und äußerst lieb auf diese harmlosen Tierchen aufmerksam gemacht hatte, fuhr sie - seelisch vollkommen ausgeglichen - mit einem öffentlichen Vehrkehrsmittel zur Arbeitsstelle... Nee also - seelisch ausgeglichen - das war gekrückt. Sorry.

Gruß...Peter|wavey: 

Ein kleines P.S. Nochmal Sorry wegen dem Thema, weil meine Dusseligkeit ja nach dem Angeln passiert ist... aber vielleicht passt es trotzdem.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Das mit den Maden im Auto hatte ich auch mal .
Scheint ja häufiger vorzukommen  =)
Aber viel schlimmer war das hier (zumindest für unsern Jugendwart)

War bei einem Vereinsangeln unserer Jugendgruppe an der Eider vor einigen jahren : Ich hatte vom Herrn Großmann für die Jugendgruppe ca. 5l alte Maden bekommen (bis auf ein paar Caster waren sie eigentlich alle noch recht Munter) Am der Eider angekommen hab ich die Maden in nen großen Eimer gefüllt der auch fast bis zum Rand voll war . Einige haben sich ne  Dose Maden rausgenommen aber der Eima war ein paar Stunden später immernoch recht voll . Dann brach ein ziehmlich fieses gewitter über uns herein und wir flüchteten uns in unsren VW Bus . Angelzeug haben wir auch schnell ins Auto geschmissen damit wir falls das gewitter schnell vorbei is weiterangeln können . Den Madeneimer hab ich auch ins Auto gestellt . Dachte mir beim Angeln is keine einzige Made rausgekrabbelt also werden sie auch im Auto brav im Eimer bleiben .
Aber nein Als wir eine halbe Stunde später den Kofferraum aufmachten war der Eimer nurnoch zu 3/4 voll und die restlichen maden krabbelten munter durch den Kofferraum    =)


----------



## RENEHH20 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Tja mein Schrecklichstes Erlebnis hatte ich vor rund 2 Jahren es waren genau 2 Tage vor Heiligabend gwesen, ich hatte mir gerade Urlaub genommen und wollte noch ein bisschen an der Alster spinnern um vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Hecht zu erwischen. Es war morgens arschkalt ich war dick angezogen . An der Alster angekommen fing ich an zu angeln und musste schnell feststellen das es doch nicht so lief wie ich es mir erhofft hatte. Naja gut dachte ich, hab son paar Stellen ausprobiert aber es passierte nichts.
So beschloss ich unter eine Brücke zu werfen weil Brücken ja bekanntlich öfters mal dicke Brummer beherbergen. Mist, dachte ich nach dem dritten Wurf hing ich ich mit meinem Spinner fest, da ging garnichts mehr, ich rüttelte und ruckte, ging zur seite aber nichts half um den Spinnern los zu bekommen. 
Also beschloss ich mit der Rute nach Hinten zu gehen und mit einem mal merkte ich wie sich etwas Schweres vom Grund hob und wieder absank. Vorsichtig und mit gleichmässigem Zug pumpte ich das etwas heran, mit allen hätte ich gerechnet aber niemals damit was ich da zu sehen bekam. Ich sah als ich immer mehr zum Ufer zog einen Kopf aus dem Wasser kommen, ich dachte ich spinne musste mich erstmal setzen, zog dann nochmal an und war völlig platt ich hatte ne ganze Leiche am Haken. Das war ein älterer Mann und ich hatte den direkt an seiner Winterjacke am Kragen gehakt.
Wer jetzt meint ich würde das mir nur ausgedacht haben dem versichere ich das es 100% war ist. Meine Digicam hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht und wie es der Teufel so will hatte ich da auch kein Guthaben mehr auf dem Handy so konnte ich wirklich nur 110 anrufen für mehr reichte es leider nicht. Ja dann hab ich die Rute abgestellt und hab die Polizei angerufen, dort wollte man mir erst nicht glauben erst als ich ein bisschen forscher gesprochen habe versicherte mir der Beamte das er einen Streifenwagen verbeischicken wird. Mir war aber irgendwie unklar wie zwei normale Polizisten mir helfen könnten die Leiche da rauszubekommen, ich muss dazusagen dort war noch eine kleinere Mauer also einfach wäre das nicht geworden also habe ich nochmal bei der Polizei angerufen und nach der Feuerwehr verlangt und zu meinem Erstaunen willigte der Plozist sofort ein und versprach mir das weiterzuleiten.
Nach 10 Minuten kam die Feuerwehr mir dem Mannschaftswagen an, der Kapitän des zuges hatte ne lange Hakenstange dabei und stockerte bei der Leiche im Wasser rum, ich stand daneben konnte also alles mitangucken. Der Feuerwehrmann meinte zu mir er wolle sichergehen das er nicht von meiner Schnur abreisst weil sonst müssten sie noch mit Tauchern anrücken. Ja dann mussten wir noch auf das Rettungsboot warten das war gerade auf einem anderen teilstück der Alster unterwegs, nach 15 Minuten ungefähr kamen die angetuckert und zogen dann mit vereinten Kräften den leblosen Körper ins Boot .
Vom Ufer aus konnte ich in die offenen Augen schauen, ich bekam mit wie die Beamten sich unterhielten das der Herr so ca. 65 gwesen sein musste, er war verheiratet das konnte ich sehen da er einen Ring am Finger trug. Dann war Ende die Beamten fuhren ans Ufer und legeten ihn auf den Boden und hüllten ihn in Schwarze Folie. Ich musste bei der Polizei noch meine Aussage machen und Unterschreiben. Netterweise wurde ich noch gefragt ob ich einen Arzt brauche , was ich aber verneinte und fuhr dann mit weichen Knien nach Hause. Ja schade hab ich gedacht das wird mir keiner glauben, und ich wette wenn einige das hier jetzt lesen wird man mir auch nicht glauben. 
Cool ist auch die Hamburger Polizei, wenn man dort anruft bekommt man erst eine Bandansage zu hören " Notruf Hamburg , bitte warten Sie" Da kannste abgestochen werden und da heisst es warten sie, tz tz tz sowas.
Ja auch noch tagespäter wenn ich abends schlafen gegangen bin und die Augen geschlossen habe sah ich die Bilder noch vor mir, wo der Kopf gerade aus dem Wasser, bis heute hab ich das nicht vergessen, aber an der Stelle angeln kann ich schon wieder.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Da hab ich ja noch "Glück" gehabt.
Vor drei jahren bin ich bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein an den Mittellandkanal im Raum Hille gefahren und habe mir eine nette Einbuchtung (Schiffswendebecken) ausgesucht. Ich bekam ständig Hänger mit der Stippe.
Nach einer halben Stunde kam plötzlich die Polizei und Feuerwehr ans Wasser gefahren. Ich packte ein, denn wenn die eine Übung machen herrscht eh´eine Unruhe. Pustekuchen.
Genau an der Stelle, wo ich geangelt habe, sind die Taucher ins Wasser und haben einen Fahrradfahrer herausgeholt, der im betrunkenen Kopf geradeaus gefahren ist. Sein Kumpel hatte kein Handy dabei gehabt und ist mit dem Fahrrad zur nächsten Telefoniermöglichkeit gefahren. In der Zeit bin ich wohl erschienen.
dem Mann war auch nicht mehr zu helfen und auf meine Haken habe ich dankend verzichtet.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Schaurig !


----------



## dorschhai (13. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Wohl wahr, vorallem bei den Bericht von RENEHH20 lief es mir kalt den Rücken herunter. Irgendwie unvorstellbar.


----------



## Karsten01 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Datt schlimmste wat ich erlebt habe???????????????
Eines Nachts wach ich nach einem Alptraum auf und  hab in Erinnerrung,daß ich ne Dorade beim Pilken bei uns an der Ostsee am Haken hatte.
Iss wirklich so gescheeeeeen!


----------



## Flussbarschfan (14. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

also mit den leichengeschichte kann und will ich nicht mithalten... gruselig... ich glaub ich hätt:v ...mir wird schon flau im Magen, wenn ich nur Bilder von Wasserleichen seh...ua...ne... ehrlich... 


naja... hm.. bei mir hams irgendwie mal n dutzend feinster, fettester und munterster kanadischer Tauwürmer geschafft auf Wanderschaft zu gehn... bedauerlicherweise im heimischen Kühlschrank.. und bedauerlicherweise hab nicht ich die niedlichen Tierchen entdeckt sondern meine Mutter... hajajaj, die kennt Ausdrücke... tssss  
das war vor etwa 3 Jahren... aber ähnliche Ausdrücke durfte ich in diesem Jahr auch schon hören, weil mir n 3-Kilo-Karpfen im Kühlschrank verdorben ist... und das hat sagen wir mal nich ganz so lecker und appetitanregend geduftet wie man es erwartet, wenn man einen (>DEN<) Kühlschrank aufmacht... und wie sollte es anders sein.. es war wieder nicht ich, der es bemerkt hat sondern wieder jene oben bereits erwähnte Person... nunja, seitdem gilt: "Was nach Hause gebracht wird wird sofort gegessen!" #d und ich durfte natürlich putzen...
Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Man kriegt den Karpfen schneller in den Kühlschrnak rein,als den Leichengeruch wieder raus|rolleyes #q


----------



## Angler77 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

@kochtopangler !                  

Wow ! Dan stimmt das wohl !  

Angler88


----------



## plattform7 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Ich hatte ein fast identisches Erlebniss wie RENEHH20. Ist schon ne Weile her, noch als 14 oder 15-jähriger, da haben wir morgens mit Kumpels an einem Fluss gestippt, da war ich immer stippen, aber an diesem Tag hatte ich ständig Hänger. Tja sich nichts dabei gedacht und einfach Paar Meter nach links gegangen. Nachmittags waren wir dann an der Stelle Baden (war Hochsommer) und als wir ankammen, war Polizei und sonst noch so viele Menschen an der Stelle. Da lag die Leiche schon am Ufer, zugedeckt und wir erfuhren, dass man die an dieser Stelle rausgefischt hat. War irgendein Soldat, der am Tag davor Baden wollte, Wasser war aber relativ frisch und Lufttemperatur sehr hoch, er ist reingesprungen und kriegte einen Kreislaufkolaps oder so....... und keiner war sonst da, weils noch Vormittags war.....


----------



## nordman (14. August 2005)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

beim nachtangeln im schlafsack einegpennt, mitten in der finstersten wildnis. irgendwann werde ich von einem geräusch wach. ich richte mich auf, und sehe, daß mindestens 10 wildschweine im halbkreis ca 4 m von mir entfernt herumstehen und mich erstaunt anglotzen.

mir rutscht das herz sofort in die hose.

und was machen die viecher? schlagartig wie auf kommando rennen die alle weg, das geräusch und die bodenvibrationen lassen an eine vorbeifahrende eisenbahn erinnern.

mann, hab ich nen schreck bekommen...


aber die besten storys hatte mein angelkumpel aus der schulzeit:

auch er ist beim nachtangeln im schlafsack eingepennt. irgendwann spürt er, das etwas auf ihm drauf liegt. als er das dann auch in seinem nun wachen hirn registriert, wird er panisch und strampelt und boxt in seinem schlafsack um sich. daraufhin verschwindet die "bestie".

er ist vor angst wie gelähmt. irgendwann fällt er wieder in einen tiefen schlaf.

am morgen wacht er auf und denkt: boah, wat n albtraum...

als er seinen schlafsack einrollt, sieht er, daß er voller tierhaare ist...




ein anderes mal ist er wieder beim nachtangeln, als ein schweres gewitter aufzieht. ihm egal, er macht es sich unter dem schirmzelt bequem.

irgendwann wacht er auf, klatschnaß im strömenden regen stehend bei übelstem gewitter. und dazu noch völlig orientierungslos. 

war eben eine etwas ungünstige zeit zum schlafwandeln...


----------



## MaxiDelme (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich diesen Thread äußerst interessant finde, betreibe ich ein wenig Leichenschändung, indem ich ihn aus der Versenkung ziehe. (Wer den Thread schon gelesen hat, ist sich der Geschmacklosigkeit dieser Aussage durchaus bewusst, nur mal so am Rande.)

Nun zu meinem obskursten Angelerlebnis:

Eines schönen morgens wurde ich durch das laute Gezeter meiner Mutter geweckt. Sie machte mich auf meinen Fehler vom vorherigen Angeltag aufmerksam. 

Kurz gesagt: Man sollte einen Liter Maden niemals in einem Zipbeutel verpacken und diesen dann im offenen Rucksack in der Stube stehen lassen.

Die Tierchen hatten 8 Stunden Zeit, sich in der ganzen Wohnung zu verteilen, inklusive dem gemeinschaftlichen Treppenhaus und so ziemlich jeder Fuge, die breiter als 2mm ist. Ich war den ganzen Tag mit dem Abrücken der Möbel beschäftig.

Glücklicherweise haben es die Viecher nicht geschafft, die Treppe zu meinem Teil der Wohnung zu erklimmen. Alles hat eine gute Seite. 

Dann lässt mal eure Storys hören, in den 8 Jahren seit dem letzten Post habt ihr doch sicher etwas zu erzählen. 

VG
Maxi


----------



## MaxiDelme (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Ach ja, letzten Monat haben wir beim Angeln eine Kuh beim Kalben beobachten können. Im Großen und Ganzen ein tolles Erlebnis, aber trotzdem ziemlich abartig mit anzusehen.


----------



## Norrad (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Vor 16 Jahren in Schweden. Ich hab dort am See geblinkert, meine Freundin war am Haus geblieben und wollte noch ihr Buch zu ende lesen. Später wollt sie dann nachkommen. Die Dämmerung kam und hinter mir raschelte es. Juhuu Freundin kommt mit Käffchen...........dachte ich. 2 Meter neben mir kam eine Elchkuh aus dem Busch......Ich bin straight in den See geflitzt. Als ich mich dann umdrehte, war die Gute verschwunden. Nach 10 min im See bin ich dann an Land und zum Haus zurück. Auf dem Weg kam mir dann meine Freundin entgegen und meinte, eben ist ein Elch im vollen Galopp am Haus vorbei gerannt. Als ich ihr die Story dann erzählte, hat sie sich natürlich weggeschmissen. Stellt sich die Frage wer mehr Angst hatte, der Elch oder ich |supergri . Mich wunderte nur, daß sie mich nicht gewittert hat. Hatte sogar eine Zigarette angesteckt.#c


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Story die 16 Jahre her is, so alt bin ich fast noch nichmal^^

Die Leichengeschichte find ich auch krass, wobei ich ehrlich gesagt auch nur drauf warte, so oft wie ich am Wasser bin.

Wir haben am See relativ viele Füchse und Igel, die nachts heftig durchs Unterholz preschen, was sich immer sehr bedrohlich anhört, bisher aber bin ich noch nicht gefressen worden.

Als ich mal am Main saß, kamen abends n paar Kinder mit ihrem Köter vorbei, ständig Äpfel ins Wasser geschmissen.
Als nach mehrmahliger Aufforderung immernoch nich damit aufgehört wurde, hab ich eben mal zurückgeworfen, und wohl auch getroffen.

Als es später dunkel war kam wohl der Vater vorbei, hat sich angeschlichen, mir von hinten ne Ohrfeige verpasst und wollt anfangen mit seinem 4-Kant Holz auf mich einzuprügeln.
Glücklicherweise hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon meine dicke Maglite, n halben Meter lang, die ich dem mit voller Kraft gegens Schienbein gewummert hab.
Er is dann davongehumpelt und mit seinem Rad abgehaun, ich hab schleunigst mein Zeug zusammengepackt und zur nächsten Polizeiwache, aber ohne Beschreibung nichts zu machen.

Das ekligste Erlebnis war, als ich mit nem Rapfenblei mit ca. 50 gramm vom Boot aus geangelt hab, hinter ner Staufstufe.
Also, schön gegenüber in nen Baum geworfen. Um die Fische nich zu verschrecken also rumgerupft, und irgendwann versucht abzureißen.
Dummerweiße isses nich abgerissen, sondern schön wien Geschoss zurückgekommen, hab mich grad noch weggedreht. 2 cm überm Knie schlägt das Ding ein, 2 Haken bleiben hängen, die Hose schön ans Bein getackert.
Glücklicherweiße nur im Fett/Muskelgewebe, direkt im Knie wär ******* gewesen.
Also erstmal die 5-6 km zurückgefahrn mim Bott und dann nochma 20 km ins Krankenhaus. War aber ganz unkompliziert,warn nur 2 Schnitte und jeweils 2 Nähte, der Arzt war super und die Fäden hab ich mir ne Woche später selbst gezogen 
War


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Mein schrecklichstes Angelerlebnis ist schnell erzählt.

Morgens früh raus und mitm Boot auf einen mittelgroßen See, der auch zum baden genutzt wird.
Deshalb ganz ans andere Ende, wo sich höchstens mal n paar heimliche Nackbader hin verirren und unweit vom Ufer gankert.
Nach zwei Stunden angeln - die Sonne war inzwischen hoch - schnaufte eine sehr beleibte Dame heran und ich dachte noch ......BITTE NICHT!!!....aber das Unheil näherte sich unaufhaltsam wie eine Lawine(um einen passenden Größenvergleich herzustellen).....


Doch.......leider sie tat es und fing an sich sich auszuziehen.
Halb blind packte ich schnellstmöglich ein, holte den Anker ein und versuchte die nächsten Monate die Bilder aus dem Kopf zu kriegen.......

|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:



PS: Danke für die unliebsame Erinnerung. Jetzt sind sie wieder da!|gr:|evil::r|motz:


----------



## lausi97 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein schrecklichstes Angelerlebnis ist schnell erzählt.
> 
> Morgens früh raus und mitm Boot auf einen mittelgroßen See, der auch zum baden genutzt wird.
> Deshalb ganz ans andere Ende, wo sich höchstens mal n paar heimliche Nackbader hin verirren und unweit vom Ufer gankert.
> ...




ach hör doch auf,hast doch zweimal hinjeguckt:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



lausi97 schrieb:


> ach hör doch auf,hast doch zweimal hinjeguckt:q:q:q:q:q




Musste ich doch.

Hab ja kein Weitwinkelobjektiv im Auge und mit einem Mal war die Breite an Informationen nicht aufzunehmen.:m


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Mir kam mal nachts beim Aalansitz das Schei..en an. Also in den Busch und runter die Hose. Leider hab ich nicht an die mücken gedacht , die in mir wohl auch en gefundenes Fressen sahen und mir sehr heftig meinen Allerwertesten samt den Familienjuwelen zerstochen haben. Wer reibt denn schon seinen Arsch mit Autan ein? Da ich aber sehr unter mückenstichen leide ( Quaddeln und Eiterbeulen , die Tagelang bestehen bleiben) war dann die nächsten Tage nichts mit draussen . Schön auf dem Bauch liegen und das Fernsehverblödungsprogramm anschauen , auf befehl des Hausarztes. 
 Achja einen guten kumpel von mir ist mal bei einer gemeinsamen Bootstour über Bord gegangen und dann mit seinem Bein in die Bootschraube geraten. Sah aus wie bei mir im Schlachthaus wenn ich mal eine Blutwurst mache.


----------



## grubenreiner (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Mit Maden war das beste als ich als Jungangler vom Hegefischen heim kam, nur schnell Klamotten runter, in die Ecke werfen und todmüde aufs Bett gefallen.
Aufgewcht bin ich durch den Schrei meiner Mutter.
In der Seitentasche meiner BW-Hose waren noch 2 Dosen Maden, die sind wohl aufgegangen beim Klamotten in die ecke werfen....und dann krochen die munter durch mein Zimmer und den Rest der Wohnung.
Das Ende vom Lied war dann das ich einige Tage nicht in mein Zimmer konnte weil Muttern die chemische Keule im Übermaß ausgepackt hat.

Dann war da noch das Aalangeln wo sich eine tote richtig große Bisamratte in der Schnur verfangen hatte, geruchlich nicht gerade Chanel Nr.5°.....

Man sollte auch definitiv niemals einen Aal im Kühlschrank vergessen, schon gar nicht für 4 Tage, Pfuidaibel. Das passiert mir auch nie wieder.

Die Nacktschnecken die ab und an beim nächtlichen Ansitz im Gestrüp meine gesamte Ausrüstung, meine Liege und sogar mein Gesicht als Rennstrecke nutzen sind inzwischen gar nicht mehr schlimm, an die gewöhnt man sich ja mit der Zeit...


----------



## Lommel (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Nicht das schrecklichste aber peinlichste Angelerlebnis war bei einem Gemeinschaftsangeln, mit 5 gleichgesinnten. Ich packte mein Gerödel aus und schwadronierte noch ein bischen über dies und das und steckte wohl die Ruten nicht richtig zusammen. Als ich dann auswarf flog das obere Teil der Rute zusammen mit meiner Montage ins Wasser. Ich stand wie klein Doof mit ner halben Rute am Wasser. Na das war ein Spass für die Kollegen.
Noch Wochen später bekam ich ständig den Spruch "Lommel, wozu hast du denn den kescher mit, du harpunierst die Fische doch eh, ha ha".


----------



## grubenreiner (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

:m Preisfischen sind quasi prädestiniert für sowas.


Noch was peinliches aus meiner Junganglerzeit:
In den Zeiten vor eigenem Führerschein und Handy hab ich mich mit einigen der Jugendgruppe an nen See zum Nachtangeln fahren lassen.
Nachmittags noch n bißchen mitb Stachelschweinpose und Kartoffel im Uferbereich auf Karpfen und wie das so ist wenn die ganze Horde versammelt ist natürlich nicht ganz aufgepasst und auf einmal wandert die Pose sammt Rute und Rolle Richtung Seemitte.
Reflexartig kam der Hechtsprung hinterher und ich hab sogar die Rute noch zu fassen bekommen.
Klatschnass, keine Kommunikation zur Außenwelt und keine Ersatzkleidung dabei, na Toll!
Glücklicherweise kamen meine Großeltern kurz zu Besuch vorbei und haben mir dann neue Klamotten gebracht, dummerweise waren meine Eltern nicht zu Hause und ich zu klein für die Klamotten meines Opas.
Ich war dann zwar wieder trocken und warm, aber Omas Freizeithose und ihr Strass-Tshirt zusammen mit einem pink-lilanem Pullover haben mich sehr dankbar gemacht als es endlich dunkel wurde. Für den Spott brauchte ich wirklich nicht zu sorgen.
Achja, den Karpfen hab ich im Drill leider verloren#d


----------



## Welpi (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch.......leider sie tat es und fing an sich sich auszuziehen.
> Halb blind packte ich schnellstmöglich ein, holte den Anker ein und versuchte die nächsten Monate die Bilder aus dem Kopf zu kriegen.......



Sowas in der Art hatte ich auch... ich sass ganz friedlich am Badestrand unseres Vereinssees auf einer Bank (ist ne gute Schleienstelle). Ich sehe aus den Augenwinkeln dass eine ältere, ziemlich üppige Dame mit dem Fahrrad kommt und sich ca 5 Meter neben mir auszieht.... entgegen den schlimmsten Befürchtungen stellte sich heraus, dass sie unter Ihren Klamotten schon einen Badeanzug anhatte.. :m ... den sie dann zu meinem Entsetzen auch noch ausgezogen hat um sich nackig in die Fluten zu stürzen..|bigeyes


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Hm,

habe auch 2 Nacht-Erlebnisse, die ich sooo schnell nicht vergesse.

*1.* Saß ich nachts alleine am rel. steilen Ufer der Talsperre meines Vereins und war ein wenig eingenickt, als es plötzlich einen Riesenlärm gab und links und rechts neben mir und meinen Ruten 3 Rehe wie von der Tarantel gestochen die Böschung runtergaloppierten und ins Wasser gesprungen sind!

Keine Ahnung, ob das deren Plan war, oder ob sie mich erst zu spät bemerkt haben, auf dem Weg zum trinken und deswegen erschrocken ins Wasser galoppierten - jedenfalls war ich dann plötzlich hellwach und sah nur, wie die Rehe wieder mit Vollgas das Ufer raufgaloppierten und im Wald verschwanden!

*2.* Saß ich nachts am Vorstaubecken der Talsperre - 2 Ruten auf Aal mit elektr. Bißanzeigern - wieder mal eingenickt, als es urplötzlich direkt ca. 20 m über mir einen Höllenlärm gab - zischen - fauchen - Menschenstimmen - ich dachte echt im ersten Moment, jetzt kommen die Aliens, weil da etwas weiß silbriges über mir schwebte und Krach machte - kurioserweise waren das "nur" ein paar Menschen in einem großen weiß-silbrigen Ballon - keine Ahnung, warum die nachts unterwegs waren und warum soooo tief über dem Wasser!

Jedenfalls glaubt mein Dad mir die Ballon-Story bis heute nicht und meint, ich hätte das geträumt, weil nach seiner Ansicht nach nachts einfach "keine Ballons unterwegs" sind!

Da war ich dann auch hellwach und hab mich ziemlich erschrocken, weil an der Stelle dort nachts NIEEEEEEEEE jemand vorbeikommt - es RICHTIG dunkel ist und man mit sowas "von oben" einfach nicht rechnet!

PS:

Bei beiden Vorfällen war ich nüchtern & hab das auch nicht geträumt!...sonstige Betäbungsmittel waren auch nicht im Spiel!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Crispy (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Das ekeligste was mir mal passierte war auf der Suche nach `nem guten Angelplatz am See ein versehentlicher Besuch an der FKK Badestelle was ich mit  Schrecken erst bemerkte als hinter mir eine ca 200kg schwere "Frau" splitterfasernackt auftauchte und mir sagte dass ich an einer "Badestelle" angel.
Diesen schrecklichen Anblick werde ich mein lebenlang nicht vergessen !


----------



## Franky (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Ob "schrecklich" weiss ich nicht, erschrocken war ich aber ganz schön...
Ich bin "wie immer" auf einer Wiese mit Vieh (Kühe und Ochsen) unterwegs und wandere gerade von einer Buhne zur nächsten durch den Wesersandstrand, als ich Getrampel hinter mir höre. Da ist eines der Viecher mit ziemlich Tempo direkt auf mich zu - genau mittig zwischen den Buhnen, bepackt mir Rute, Rucksack, Kescher und in Gummistiefeln. Beherzt hab ich in den Sand getreten, dat blöde Vieh angebölkt und mit Hackengas auf die nächste Buhne gehetzt... Diese 3 Sekunden "Verzögerung und Wiederanlauf" hatten gottseidank gereicht, um mich in "Sicherheit" zu bringen. So "schlau" sind die denn dann doch, nicht auf die Buhnen zu krabbeln!!  Wattn Glück für mich...
Der Bursche stand geschlagene 3 Stunden hinter mir und hat mich angestarrt - kein Plan, warum. Weder auffällige Kleidung oder Taschen hatte ich dabei.
Irgendwann trollte er sich und ich konnte den Nachhauseweg einschlagen - aber nicht wie ich gekommen bin, sondern unten am Fluss entlang über den Zaun und dann aussen rum retour. Hatte ein blödes Bauchgefühl..........
Und da war die Bestätigung!!! Wild muhend kommt der Ochse aus der Herde geprescht und nimmt Kurs auf mich. Von da an hatte ich eine Eskorte bis zum Parkplatz....
Bis heute konnte mir niemand das Verhalten erklären und ich habe einen ziemlich gesunden Respekt vor den Viechern.


----------



## Welpi (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Franky schrieb:


> Und da war die Bestätigung!!! Wild muhend kommt der Ochse aus der Herde geprescht und nimmt Kurs auf mich. Von da an hatte ich eine Eskorte bis zum Parkplatz....
> Bis heute konnte mir niemand das Verhalten erklären und ich habe einen ziemlich gesunden Respekt vor den Viechern.



Ist doch ganz klar...der hat sich fett in Dich reinverliebt...:k:k


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

@ Franky. Da war wohl grad Paarungszeit und du bist durch das Revier des Bullen gelatscht. Da werden die richtig gefährlich. Wenn es denn ein Ochse gewesen wäre , wär dir wahrscheinlich nichts pasiert . Denn die sind ja kastriert und damit meist harmlos. Aber um ehrlich zu sein , drauf Wetten würd ich nicht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch.......leider sie tat es und fing an sich sich auszuziehen.
> Halb blind packte ich schnellstmöglich ein, holte den Anker ein und versuchte die nächsten Monate die Bilder aus dem Kopf zu kriegen.......
> 
> |scardie:|scardie:|scardie:
> ...





Falls noch jemand Bilder möchte, 

ich konnte eine solche Begegnung vor paar Jahren in BRB fotografisch dokumentieren: :q:q











Eine  "Brandenburgische Sumpfrunke", wobei es sich bei dem hier gezeigten  Exemplar um ein abgelegtes Jungtier handelt, charakteristisch die  fehlende Körperbehaarung und die noch rudimentär erkennbaren, unteren  Extremitäten. Das Junge befindet sich in einer Art Verharrungsstarre,  während das Muttertier auf der Suche nach Nahrung die Schweinekoben der  ortsansässigen Bauern plündert.


----------



## Franky (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

@ Riesenangler:
Kein Bulle.... OCHSE!!! Sehr eindeutig.... Zusätzlich
a) wäre ich nicht auf die Weide gelatscht, denn
b) wäre in dem Fall ein Schild "Bullenweide" vorn dran gewesen...


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Das dort gezeigte exemplar ist aber in ähnlicher Form überall in Deutschland und den rest der Welt anzutreffen. Im Oman geht es für drei Kamele gut weg.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

@ Franky . Ich kenn das von den Bauern hier. Die nehmen es mit der Beschilderung nicht so genau. Und wie schon geschrieben , auf die sogenannte Harmlosigkeit von Ochsen würde ich nicht wetten wollen. Ist dann aber schon schön wenn man es noch von der weide geschaft hat. Mich hat dafür schon mal ein Pferd in den Arsch gebissen.


----------



## Andal (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Riesenangler:
> Kein Bulle.... OCHSE!!! Sehr eindeutig.... Zusätzlich
> a) wäre ich nicht auf die Weide gelatscht, denn
> b) *wäre in dem Fall ein Schild "Bullenweide" vorn dran gewesen*...



Sehr nützlich, wenn man von hinten kommt!


----------



## Franky (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Sehr nützlich, wenn man von hinten kommt!



Soso - Du kommst also immer von hinten, ja...?!?!?! :q:q:q



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Franky . Ich kenn das von den Bauern hier. Die nehmen es mit der Beschilderung nicht so genau. Und wie schon geschrieben , auf die sogenannte Harmlosigkeit von Ochsen würde ich nicht wetten wollen. Ist dann aber schon schön wenn man es noch von der weide geschaft hat. Mich hat dafür schon mal ein Pferd in den Arsch gebissen.



Boah - und wie soll ich bitteschön dieses Bild wieder aus dem Kopf kriegen??????????
Fast wie bei http://www.clipfish.de/video/220794/esel-will-mann-besteigen/ :q:q:q


----------



## Andal (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

@ Franky:

Logisch. Da muss man kein freundliches Gesicht machen und behält den Überblick! 


Aber auch als Jungangler erlebt man so einiges...:

Wir waren damals so um die 13, oder 14 Jahre alt und beschlossen spät Abends, während der Sommerferien, noch ein paar Forellen zu „holen“. Also ab aufs Radl und mit der Handleine an den Weiher. Es war zappenduster und wir hatten schon zwei, drei Fische im Kübel, da bog plötzlich von der Straße ein Auto auf den Feldweg ab. Wir packen also rasch zusammen und verdrückten uns ins dichteste Unterholz, denn orstkundig waren wir ja. Von früheren Beutezügen wußten wir, da kann uns keiner finden.

Doch kurze Zeit danach fing eine Frau recht arg zu kreischen und zu schreien an. Wir waren uns absolut sicher, dass da gerade fürchterliches geschah. In unseren Vorstellungen musste das Blut da in Strömen fließen. Wir flohen mit blankem Entsetzen.

Gar nicht viel später wohnten wir so einem „Gemetzel“ als heimliche Augenzeugen bei und stellten erstaunt fest, dass Frauen durchaus laut schreien, wenn sie mit was anderem, als einem Messer „gestochen“ werden.


----------



## shutuppunk (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Also mein schrecklichstes Angelerlebnis war vor etwa 15 Jahren in Norwegen. Ich wollte an einem See vom Ufer aus mit der Spinnrute fischen. Ich stand auf einem ziemlich abschüssigen Felsen und das blöde Ding war klatschnass weil es kurz davor geregnet hatte. Beim Auswerfen hat es mir dann beide Beine weggezogen. In einem Kopf war nur noch "Rute retten!". Ich riss also die Rute hoch und hatte dadurch leider keine Hand mehr frei um mich abzufangen. Ergebnis: Mit dem Kof voll auf den Felsen geknallt und bis zur Hüfte im Wasser gelegen. Dabei habe ich mir einen Backzahn ausgeschlagen und mir ne schöne Gehirnerschütterung geholt. War sehr spassig :-(

Zweitschlimmstes Erlebnis: An einem Baggersee mit dem Spinner eine komplett mumifizierte Amsel vom Seegrund geholt. Bähhhh.....


----------



## Esox10 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Hi @ all #h,

mein schlimmstes Erlebnis, war 2010 in Ingolstadt, als ich dort auf Lehrgang war.
Ich holte mir im Angelladen ne Gastkarte und fuhr sofort zum Baggersee um endlich zu angeln.
Dort angekommen, bemerkte ich, dass der See gut besucht war, von Badegästen#q#q#q
Also suchte ich mir eine abgelegene Stelle, wo ich in Ruhe angeln kann.
Ich schlug mich also durchs Unterholz und fand auch eine sehr gute Stelle, ABER sie war leider schon belegt, und zwar von 3 älteren (ca70-80 Jahre alt) 2m1W Personen die ein flotten Dreier in freier Natur vollzogen#d#d
Erstaunt trat ich dann den Rückweg an, wobei mich die Dame bemerkte und fragte ob ich nicht mit machen wollte??|rotwerden
Ohne zu antworten verschwand ich wieder im Unterholz|supergri|supergri


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



esox10 schrieb:


> hi @ all #h,
> 
> mein schlimmstes erlebnis, war 2010 in ingolstadt, als ich dort auf lehrgang war.
> Ich holte mir im angelladen ne gastkarte und fuhr sofort zum baggersee um endlich zu angeln.
> ...


 
feigling.


----------



## Andal (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> feigling.



Falsch. Mutige Männer sind niemals tollkühn! Und in so einem Fall macht man(n) immer besser einen auf Richard Kimble!


----------



## Margarelon (21. Juni 2013)

Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand Bilder möchte,
> 
> ich konnte eine solche Begegnung vor paar Jahren in BRB fotografisch dokumentieren: :q:q
> 
> Eine  "Brandenburgische Sumpfrunke", wobei es sich bei dem hier gezeigten  Exemplar um ein abgelegtes Jungtier handelt, charakteristisch die  fehlende Körperbehaarung und die noch rudimentär erkennbaren, unteren  Extremitäten. Das Junge befindet sich in einer Art Verharrungsstarre,  während das Muttertier auf der Suche nach Nahrung die Schweinekoben der  ortsansässigen Bauern plündert.



Die Beschreibung ist genial, aber das Bild verstört mich und wird mich die nächsten Nächte verfolgen...


----------



## Ein_Angler (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Also ihr habt da schon sehr ungewöhliche Dinge erlebt, meines war so krass, daß ich ich den Köttel in der Buchse hatte.

Es war Winter ca. 10° Aussentemperatur, und ich wollte ein paar Zander ärgern, also ab zum Rhein, dachte ich mir da probiere ich doch glatt paar neue Stellen aus. Als ich angekommen war, dachte ich, oh diese Buhne sieht doch perfekt aus, und rauf auf die Buhne und fröhlich geangelt. 

Es war dunkel und ca. 20 Uhr, da vorne ist eine Erhebung auf der Buhne und 10 Sekunden später war ich da drauf. 2 Würfe später schaue ich mich so um, und wunderte mich warum das Wasser so schnell abfliesst? ;+ Es war so schon nur ca. 50cm von der Oberkante der Buhne bis zur Wasserline, aber auf einmal ragte die Buhne ca. 1,5m aus dem Wasser, in dem Moment erblickte ich diesen riesigen Kahn der etwa 30m neben mir durchs Wasser stampfte. Dieser hatte ziemlich viel Wasser aus der Buhne gezogen, aber ich dachte mir noch nix dabei. #c

Nun sah ich aber wie das Wasser angeschossen kommt, und das Wasser stieg und stieg. Einige Augeblicke später stand ich da, ca. 30m weit vom Ufer entfernt auf der ca. 3m tiefen Buhne, und um mich rum nur Wasser. Aber wie der Zufall es wollte, stand ich auf dieser Erhebung, die nur noch etwa 20 cm aus dem Wasser ragte, leider ist der Rest der Buhne unter Wasser, und kein Weg führte von dieser Buhne. Der Rhein wollte nicht aufhören zu steigen, Panik machte sich breit, #tHerzschlag stieg von 60 auf 200. |uhoh: Ich sah mich schon im Rhein Stromabwärts treiben, und machte mir Gedanken, als bekenender Atheist, vielleicht doch mit dem Beten anzufangen. 

Noch einen Moment später, hörte das Wasser zum Glück auf, nur ein paar Zentimeter bevor ich nasse Füße bekommen hätte, zu steigen. Zu spät! Der Köttel war schon in der Hose, und ich wohl kreidebleich im Gesicht.  Als das Wasser abgezogen war, bin ich wie eine Bergzeige über die nassen Steine der Buhne gehopst, ich war noch nie so froh, endlich wieder normale Erde unter den Füssen zu haben. 

Ja ich lebe noch und musste nicht schwimmen, was ich eh nicht besonders kann. In Rekordzeit hatte ich meine Spinnausrüstung zusammen gepackt, mich des Köttels entledigt, und bin zum Auto gerannt. Das war der kürzeste Angelausflug den ich je hatte, die ganze nächste Woche, war ich dann auch nicht mehr am Wasser. Jetzt bin ich viel vorsichtiger geworden, was nächtliche Spaziergänge auf Buhnen betrifft, eine Buhne die weniger als 50cm rausragt, wird Nachts von mir alleine nicht mehr betreten.


----------



## Pumba86 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Mein "schlimmstes" Erlebniss, hatte ich im Jugendlager im Emsland bei Aschedorf.  

Wir waren dort Abends an einem Altarm der Ems (Glaube hieß Goldfischarm) fischen.

Direkt bis ans Wasser ging dort eine Kuhwiese. 
Des Nachts wurde ich dann von einigen Ratten aufgeschreckt, die sich an meiner Maisdose vergingen. 
Als "halbwüchsiger" war mir das nicht ganz geheuer, also packte ich zügig alles zusammen. 
Wie ich da hektisch am zusammensammeln war im dunkeln, wollte ich mein rundes schwarzes Keschernetz aufheben.. naja denkste... weich, warm... ich hatte volle Möhre in nen frischen Kuhfladen gefasst der sich als Keschernetz tarnte....

Da war der Abend erstmal gelaufen


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Hey Ein_Angler, da passiert doch nix; mich hats hinter Bayer, da an der Roos, genau wie von dir beschrieben, erwischt.
Nur das es mich richtig ins Wasser gehauen hat...im Februar.. .
Da wäre ich fast erfroren.
Petri


----------



## Gondoschir (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> kurioserweise waren das "nur" ein paar Menschen in einem großen weiß-silbrigen Ballon - keine Ahnung, warum die nachts unterwegs waren und warum soooo tief über dem Wasser!



Das war nicht zufällig am 16.09.1979??? |kopfkrat

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballonflucht


----------



## Ein_Angler (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Ein_Angler, da passiert doch nix; mich hats hinter Bayer, da an der Roos, genau wie von dir beschrieben, erwischt.
> Nur das es mich richtig ins Wasser gehauen hat...im Februar.. .
> Da wäre ich fast erfroren.
> Petri



Du wirst lachen, aber mir ist das hinter der Roos passiert, es war einer dieser warmen Dezember. Das war schon ein beängstigendes Gefühl, wenn um einen herum, das Wasser über die Buhne fliesst. Ich hatte einfach Panik in den Augen, da ich als Kind schonmal fast abgesoffen wäre, und ich seit dem richtig Respekt vor dem Wasser habe.


----------



## BigFisch1 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Bei mir ist mal ein toter Hund vorbei getrieben der war schon aufgebläht und hat gestunken wie die Pest:c


----------



## GandRalf (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Moin auch,

im Alter von 14 Jahren habe ich am jährlichen Jugendzeltlager unseres Vereines teilgenommen.
Mit Lagerfeuer und allem was dazu gehört.
Im Laufe des Nachmittags saßen wir mit einigen Leuten am Lagerfeuer und es wurde ordentlich für den doch kalten Abend vorgeheizt.
Ich saß auf einem Holzhocker mit Scherenbeinen.
Eine Seite war beweglich mit der Sitzplatte verbunden, die andere wurde in eine Nut der Sitzfläche eingehakt.
Als mir nun zu warm wurde, fasste ich -wie man das halt so macht- unter die Sitzfläche und rutschte den Hocker etwas nach hinten.
Selbstverständlich hatte sich die Verriegelung der Sitzfläche dabei gelöst und beim Hinsetzen klappte der Stuhl unter mir zusammen.

Als ich meinen etwas schmerzenden Finger in den Mund steckte, fühlte sich das etwas komisch an.|kopfkrat

-Die Beinschere hatte mit die Hälfte des oberen Fingergliedes meines linken Ringfingers abgequetscht.:c
Ein Angelkumpel hatte nichts besseres zu tun als die Kuppe , nachdem er sie gefunden hatte, dem Lagerfeuergott zu opfern.#d

Gitarre spielen war danach leider nicht mehr.


P.S. Nachdem ich im Krankenhaus operiert worden war, habe ich (tagsüber) weiter am Zeltlager teilgenommen.
Alle Jahre danach war die Aktion immer als warnendes Beispiel für sichere Sitzgelegenheiten herangezogen worden.

Übrigens folgte der Hocker meiner Fingerkuppe ebenfalls in die Flammen.|supergri


----------



## Wurschtsepp (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Mhhh schreckliche Erlebnisse? 

Also die schlimmsten Erlebnisse waren bisher nur Haken die sich in die Hand gebohrt haben^^ 

Aber das passiert ja jedem mal


----------



## aalopa (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

hi leute#h

hab mich schon mal selber ausgenockt quasy beim nachtangeln auf grund hab bei ebbe zu weit geworfen und binn im schlick auf der anderen seite gelandet #q
das blei war ziemlich fest 80g |kopfkratwas tut mann da ziehen und ziehen bis es mir gegen die Birne flog |uhoh: k.o. in der ersten runde das war ne nummer schon fast 10 jahre her hat bis heute noch keiner vergessen #h#h#h


----------



## fordfan1 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Moin auch,
> 
> im Alter von 14 Jahren habe ich am jährlichen Jugendzeltlager unseres Vereines teilgenommen.
> Mit Lagerfeuer und allem was dazu gehört.
> ...



Der beste Post bis jetzt :m ,wer kann das toppen?


----------



## GandRalf (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht zu sehr geschockt...


Foto gefällig...?  ;-))


----------



## STORM_2012 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht zu sehr geschockt...
> 
> 
> Foto gefällig...?  ;-))



Immer doch:g


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Es gab mal eine zeitlang günstige sogenannte Ansitzstühle für Jäger,diese hatten nur ein Bein.Damit kam es auch zu furchtbaren Unfällen und nun
ratet mal, wohin das eine Bein ging, wenn es die Sitzfläche durchstoßen hatte?

sowas hier meine ich:

http://waffen-krausser.com/out/pictures/master/product/1/2855_1.jpg

Jürgen


----------



## phirania (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine zeitlang günstige sogenannte Ansitzstühle für Jäger,diese hatten nur ein Bein.Damit kam es auch zu furchtbaren Unfällen und nun
> ratet mal, wohin das eine Bein ging, wenn es die Sitzfläche durchstoßen hatte?
> 
> Jürgen



Na denn mal viel Spassss :l:l:l:l   Ohhhh....|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Deep Down (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Hat man nie wieder Probleme mit hartem Stuhlgang!


----------



## Housic (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Hat man nie wieder Probleme mit hartem Stuhlgang!


 

dafür mit weichem.. läuft einfach raus lol... #q


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Das war nicht zufällig am 16.09.1979??? |kopfkrat
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballonflucht



Nein - es ist jetzt 2 oder 3 Jahre her - und bis NRW werden DIE wohl nicht gekommen sein!

E.


----------



## Margarelon (25. Juni 2013)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Hat man nie wieder Probleme mit hartem Stuhlgang!



Im Prinzip hattest du dann damit den letzten harten Stuhlgang.... Aber verdammt hart!


----------



## rueganer82 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Ist mir grad erst passiert: um Rapfen nachzustellen gehe ich auf clocks auf ein wunderschönes nasse glitscheges Stück holz und ab spagat ins watter


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Als jemand sich kurz vorm Auswerfen von hinten angeschlichen hat, und
ich ihm den Haken durch die Augenbraue gezogen habe #c


----------



## xaru (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

So, dann fang ich mal an. Kumpel und ich zusammen am Main auf Karpfen für drei Tage. Spinnrute war immer dabei damit wir Tagsüber wenn nichts geht was zu tun haben, Kumpel hatte da immer so nen rießen Effzet Blinker dran. 
Abends dann schön ruten raus gelegt, nachts um drei Vollrun auf der rechten Rute, ich mach die Augen auf, seh nur wie mein Pod nach vorne Kippt und meine Rute nen Abflug in den Main macht, ich kuck zu meinen Kumpel und er zu mir, absolut Fassungslos...

Kurz überlegt dann Spinrute raus mit fetten Effzet Blinker und ein Wurf nach dem anderen, nach 30 Min hatte ich dann tatsächlich meine Schnur am Blinker, wollte die Rute nur nicht mit dem Blinker raus ziehen, wer weiß wie viel Schnur ich da runter hole (350 Meter 0,35), also ausgezogen und mitten in der Nacht ab in die Fluten. Rute gerettet :l

Vor einigen Jahren mit Freundin in MeckPomm, ihr langweilig, wie so oft  schnappt sich meine Spinrute mit nem kleinen Rapala, wieß der Teufel so will wirft sie natürlich schön ins Schilf, ich in die Wathose hin zum Schilf, Wobbler grad am raus ziehen schlägt sie voll durch und rammt mir den Drilling in die Hand -> KH -> raus geschnitten.

Weiter gehts, ich beim Karpfenangeln, schönen Schuppi auf der Matte mit ca. 10Kg, Schnur liegt unter dem Fisch und ich Löse den Haken, Karpfen springt auf der Matte und haut mir dabei den Haken in den Mittelfinger. Kacke war nur das ich alleine war mit Fisch auf der Matte und Haken im Finger, hab dann irgendwie die Schnur durch gebissen und den Fisch dann schnellst möglich wieder zurück gesetzt, war äußerst schmerzvoll#q bin dann ins Zelt auf meine Liege, Zähne zusammen gebissen und hab mir den Haken rausgerissen...:e

Dann noch letztes Jahr in MeckPomm beim nächtlichen Zanderansitz, ich als "Franke" denk mir natürlich nichts böses, hör ich was durch Laub laufen, immer näher in meine Richtung, bis das "etwas oder was auch immer" direkt hinter mir in einem Busch war, aufgestanden Kopflampe an und rufe Hallo???? Kommt nichts zurück, ich stand dann dort schon ziemlich ängstlich....kuck da rum und da ist einfach nichts. Naja, wieder umgedreht will zu meinen Ruten laufen, steht da ein Waschbär und schaut mich ziemlich verdutzt für ein paar Sekunden an, dann läuft er in aller Ruhe nen halben Meter an mir vorbei. Er besuchte mich in den darauf folgenden Nächten immer wieder, egal ob am Boden oder über mir im Baum, ich gab ihm den Namen "Olaf", wir wurden beste Freunde


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Als jemand sich kurz vorm Auswerfen von hinten angeschlichen hat, und
> ich ihm den Haken durch die Augenbraue gezogen habe #c



Da musst du einfach nur cool reagieren. Haken raus, Piercing-Pinnokel rein und kackendreist eine Rechnung ausstellen. Express, ohne Termin... da kannst du gut abgreifen!


----------



## Dakarangus (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

"Schrecklich" sind meine Erlebnisse nicht, hab mal eine Wildschweinhaut IN meinem Fluss gefunden, da muss wohl ein Jäger keinen Bock aufs entsorgen gehabt haben... entweder hat er die Haut in den Fluss geworfen, oder irgendwelche Trottel haben die (-ebenfalls nicht richtig entsorgt-) gefunden und dann reingeworfen.

Ordentliche und auch schmerzhafte Schreck-momente hatte ich zweimal, einmal hatte ich eine Bachforelle mit einem kleinen Wobbler mit 2 Haken dran gefangen, wollte sie abhaken, sie schlägt, rutscht mir aus der Hand, fällt aber nicht hin, weil der zweite Drilling sicher in meiner Zeigefinger-kuppe gefasst hatte... hab nur erstarrt daufgeguckt, während die Forelle zappelte, zum Glück nur wenige Sekunden. Ist schon doof, wie man manchmal NICHT reagiert und einfach nur glotzt.
Das andere mal wars ein 60cm Hecht am Drachkowitsch, ebenfalls 2 Drillinge, aber das war an einer Wiese und aus der Erfahrung von der letzten Aktion mit der Forelle hab ich dann schnell reagiert und den Hecht sofort auf der wiese abgelegt, ihm den Haken raus gemacht, schnell ins wasser mit dem Fisch und dann den zweiten Haken aus meinem finger gelöst.
Da der Drilling und die Wunde entsprechend größer war, musste ich zuerst zurück zum Auto und mir Pfaster aus dem Verbandskasten holen, es hatte so geblutet das der Korkgriff der Rute schon was abbekam.
Um riskante Handlandungen zu vermeiden habe ich zwar schon den größten Watkescher, den ich bekommen konnte (hat etwa die Maße 60x70cm, wenn ich den aufm Rücken hab sieht man nur Kescher), aber man muss ja letztendlich doch zugreifen um den fisch aus dem Kescher zu nehmen, da bleibt ein Restrisiko |supergri


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Da musst du einfach nur cool reagieren. Haken raus, Piercing-Pinnokel rein und kackendreist eine Rechnung ausstellen. Express, ohne Termin... da kannst du gut abgreifen!




Ich war froh das es nur die Augenbraue war, als er sich die Hand vors Auge hielt habe ich an das schlimmste gedacht #d


----------



## Moerser83 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Aber er weiß jetzt das man sich hinter einem Angler nicht anschleicht...


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Heute morgen n richtig dicken Waller verlorn


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Heute morgen n richtig dicken Waller verlorn



auf Hühnchen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> auf Hühnchen? |kopfkrat



Nein, auf Köfi. Das Huhn kommt später


----------



## acker (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

2 Wochen Schneidern am Stück , war ein recht deprisives Erlebnis #d


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



acker schrieb:


> 2 Wochen Schneidern am Stück , war ein recht deprisives Erlebnis #d


Das klingt recht ähnlich nach meinen 2 Wochen Norwegen Urlaub. Ganz so schlimm war es nicht, es kommt dem aber Nahe. Und zwischendurch echt sau viel Kohle im Wasser gelassen.
An einem Tag 3 Abrisse beim Pilkern und später beim Spinnfischen dann 2 Blinker versenkt und KEINEN Fisch.

Aber das Highlight war dann folgendes.
Wir den ganzen Tag auf dem Fjord und haben dann eine andere Klippe ausprobiert. Da die Strömung relativ stark war und der 200 Gramm Pilker viel zu leicht war, wollte ich mal das 500g Blei dazu hängen. Ich hänge es ein (zusammen 700 Gramm), packe die Schnur und lasse es ins Wasser fallen. 
PENG!
Haue ich mir den Haken vom Dorschset in den kleinen Fingern. Natürlich direkt unter dem Nagelbett den Haken rein, direkt am Knochen geführt und beim Gelenk dann zum Halten gekommen. Und daran hingen dann 700 Gramm Blei.

Das war vielleicht ein Highlight -.-'
Ich bin aber froh das der Widerhaken keine Probleme gemacht hat.

Meine rechte Hand sah zum Ende des Urlaubs aus wie ein Sieb. Zusammen mit dem Klettern (und fallen) an den Felswänden beim Fjord (zum suchen guter Spinnplätze) habe ich mehr Unfälle als Fische gehabt.

Schneidermeister :vik:


----------



## wobbler68 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Hallo


Mein schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln ist mir 2002 passiert.
Ich bin mit dem Wohnwagen für 14 Tage nach Süd Frankreich gefahren.##
Ziel war nahe der grenze zu Spanien(50 km) der Wallfahrtsort Lourdes.Ich bin an einem Tag bis zur Grenze runter und dann immer so 200-400 km weiter.Wo es mir gefiel bin ich dann 2-4 Tage geblieben.

Wie man so schön im Fernsehen die Fliegenfischer sieht,breite flache ,Kiesige Bäche.
Rauschende Bäche mit Stromschnellen und Wasserfällen.Glasklare Gebirgsseen(+ 4 m Sichttiefe)mit jeder menge springender Fische.:k:k:k
Seen mit großen Karpfen(40 pfd ,ü 1m)|bigeyes|bigeyes

Und das fast überall.Alle  50 -60 km ein neues Traumgewässer.Und das bei ca. 3500 km Strecke.:c:c:c

*Und ich Trottel habe meine Angelsachen zu Hause vergessen.Könnte man zur Not neu kaufen.*
Aber auch keine Papiere dabei.#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Und ohne habe ich keine Erlaubnis bekommen.:c:c:c

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Hallo,

dass man seine Köder zuhause vergessen hat weil man Hals über Kopf zum Angeln ist nervt zwar, ist aber nicht das Schlimmste, es sei denn man ist richtig weit weg und Ersatz ist nicht verfügbar.

Das mit dem Nichtvorhandensein von Angelgerät bei optimalen Angelmöglichkeiten ist da schon schlimmer. Mein Beileid für dieses Urlaubserlebnis.

Das was mir noch immer in unangenehmster Erinnerung geblieben ist, ist der Verlust meiner für meine Verhältnisse sündhaft teuren Rute von Byron (Serie Classic Britain Spin).

Beim rückwärtigen Auspendeln zum Kraftwurf wickelte sich das Fireline Geflecht um ein Metallgeländer und beim Durchziehen der Rute mit voller Wucht (die Rute war bei ihrer Leichtigkeit erstaunlich gut belastbar und hat mir viele viele Zander gebracht) hat es sie dann nach allen Regeln der Kunst zerlegt.

Nach nunmehr fast 10 Jahren ist dieser Verlust fast verwunden (wenn ich nicht just wieder daran erinnert worden wäre!)

Noch heute suche ich ohne Erfolg nach Ersatz für diese Rute.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen-Nord

Sascha


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Mein schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln ist mir 2002 passiert.
> ...




Welche "Papiere" braucht man denn bitte als Deutscher in Frankreich, um eine Angelerlaubnis zu bekommen???

Ich dachte, *nur* wir Deutschen sind so "verrückt", dafür sowas wie "Papiere" - oder gar eine nachgewiesene (zumindest rudimentäre) Qualifikation zu verlangen???

;+;+;+

Bitte um Aufklärung!...ich dachte "Kohle-zahlen" reicht dort und überall in der Welt, ausser bei uns in good old Germany???


Ansonsten -->ich hätte mir bei solchen Bedingungen wohl eine Ausrüstung gekauft - muss ja nicht "high-end" sein, um Spass zu haben!

So habe ich es in Ungarn mal gemacht, als ich Troll ohne Angeln dort im Urlaub war & ein ähnliches Erlebnis hatte!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Wallersen (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur vom Pech verfolgt aber mir wiederfährt ständig eine absololute Grausamkeit beim Angeln.
Zuletzt so geschehen am Samstag Abend.

Voller guter Dinge stehe ich am Ufer, leiere meinen Köder nichtsahnend durchs Wasser als wieder dieses Grausame Geräusch hinter mir ertönt.

Ein leises, meist mit etwas Rascheln verbundenes dumpfes Geräusch.

Wenn ich mich dann umdrehe bietet sich mir ein Bild des Grauens.

Das Bier ist mal wieder umgefallen.


----------



## Andal (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Das trifft auch die ganz harten an der verwundbarsten Stelle!


----------



## Zargesehen (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

hab als kind mal an einem teich geangelt, und mich gewundert warum es so gotterbärmlich stinkt...nach ner stunde hab ich abgebrochen und bin gegangen, weil mir kotzübel war.....zwei tage später, ich war schon wieder zu hause, ruft meine tante an und teilt mir mit das sie 5 meter hinter meinem sitzplatz eine leiche gefunden haben im übrigen durch einen angler beim schiffen....war wohl ne junge frau die schon etwas länger vermisst wurde....ein glück musste ich nicht pissen....


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Wallersen schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur vom Pech verfolgt aber mir wiederfährt ständig eine absololute Grausamkeit beim Angeln.
> Zuletzt so geschehen am Samstag Abend.
> 
> Voller guter Dinge stehe ich am Ufer, leiere meinen Köder nichtsahnend durchs Wasser als wieder dieses Grausame Geräusch hinter mir ertönt.
> ...




Nimm einfach ein ganzen Kasten mit, da steht sie besser :m


----------



## wobbler68 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Hallo

@ernie1973

Ich muss sagen ,das ich kein Französisch spreche.Englisch nur das aus der Schule.Also war die Verständigung nur mit Händen und Füßen möglich.|sagnix
Hat auch ganz gut geklappt.Zumindest beim einkaufen und klönen auf den Campingplätzen. #g

In den Angelläden wollten die irgendwelche Bescheinigungen ,2 Stück soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann,dann hätte ich eine Erlaubnis erhalten.#c|kopfkrat
Aber wenn man nichts versteht.#d;+

Was ich noch weiß ist ,das die Preise für den einen Gebirgsbach bei 80€ pro Tag lagen .Und überall Schilder herumstanden ,wo vor (Abbildungen)Wölfen gewarnt wurde.#d


Trotzdem war der Urlaub super.Und Da ich nicht geangelt habe war mehr Zeit für Land und Leute.:l


Mfg
Alex


----------



## west1 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Welche "Papiere" braucht man denn bitte als Deutscher in Frankreich, um eine Angelerlaubnis zu bekommen???



Den Personalausweis, für Tageskarten die ich für Bekannte schon geholt habe reichte auch ne Kopie.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Wallersen schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur vom Pech verfolgt aber mir wiederfährt ständig eine absololute Grausamkeit beim Angeln.
> Zuletzt so geschehen am Samstag Abend.
> 
> Voller guter Dinge stehe ich am Ufer, leiere meinen Köder nichtsahnend durchs Wasser als wieder dieses Grausame Geräusch hinter mir ertönt.
> ...



das ist wirklich schrecklich..gröhl


----------



## Seifert (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> das ist wirklich schrecklich..gröhl


Da kann das Haus abbrennen,die Frau wegrennen,die Kinder verschwinden und die Schwiegermutter anreisen: wenn das Bier umkippt- das ist an Grausamkeit nicht zu toppen.
Armer Hund aber auch!


----------



## zandertex (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

war vor ca. 10 jahren sehen zu müssen,wie von einem schwanenpaar und seinen beiden kleinen nur noch die federn und die karkassen übrig geblieben sind.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Wallersen schrieb:


> Das Bier ist mal wieder umgefallen.


Das ist krass, mein Beileid 

An einem sehr geilen Angeltag, wo wir einen Biss nach dem anderen hatten, war das Bier der Bissanzeiger bei meinem Bruder. Immer wenn eine Bierdose zischte war seine Angel auf dem Weg ins Wasser. Jede Dose ist dabei mehrfach umgekippt und am Ende hatte er von 4 0,5 Dosen keine halbe Dose zu trinken gehabt. War schon lustig zu sehen wie er sich aufregt das seine Angel durch den See kreist während das Bier verschüttet wurde.

Wir haben gefeiert, nur er nicht :vik:


----------



## Jose (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

ist jetzt überhaupt nicht amüsant - ist aber definitiv mein schrecklichstes erlebnis beim angeln.
war also am wasser, mücken- aber kein zanderkontakt, egal, war am wasser und ganz entspannt. irgendwann hab ich mir dann gesagt, mach dir die finger bloß nicht mehr schmutzig und hab mich vom wasser getrollt. nervig war auch  dieser blöde hubschrauber, rum und rum und rum, die können sich wirklich alles erlauben. ich wackel also zurück zum auto, alle reifen paletti, klang also auch entspannt aus, der nixfangtag.

pack die spinnrute ein - oh nöh, kommt da wieder mal so ein blag auf fahrrad und vollbremsung angerauscht "haben sie was gefangen...?" 
nöh, nicht das jetzt wieder, quakt mich an, versteh aber glücklicherweise nix, weil hubschrauber rum und rum und rum, apokalypse now am rhein, ich zuck freundlich heuchelnd die schulter, "nix verstehen wegen knatterknatter", da wedelt das gör mir so ein  din A4-blatt vor die nase: "Haben Sie dieses Mädchen gesehen?"
ein gedrucktes hübsches gesicht schaut mich an, ein anderes hübsches gesicht schaut mich gedrückt fragend an.

nein, hab ich nicht gesehen, was'n los, ist überfällig seit ein paar stunden, der hubschrauber ist seinetwegen in der luft.

ich, milde, nein, nicht gesehen, wünsche glück bei der suche, steig ins auto, check mein alibi für was auch immer und fahr davon, rechts und links äugend, zuhause schon fast vergessen.
tage später, aus der zeitung erfahren: während ich den nixfang genossen habe, hat paar 100m entfernt eine 14jährige grausamstes durchlitten und letztlich dort ihr leben verloren.
ist jetzt etliche jahre her - war da noch zwei- dreimal angeln - aber immer überlagert von dem schicksal dieses mädchens.
war ein guter spot, jetzt geh ich dort nicht mehr fischen.
mit den jahren verblasst da gar nix - im gegenteil - es wird immer schwerer zu ertragen.


----------



## Housic (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*

Wahnsinn...


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das schrecklichste Erlebnis beim Angeln*



Jose schrieb:


> ist jetzt überhaupt nicht amüsant - ist aber definitiv mein schrecklichstes erlebnis beim angeln.
> war also am wasser, mücken- aber kein zanderkontakt, egal, war am wasser und ganz entspannt. irgendwann hab ich mir dann gesagt, mach dir die finger bloß nicht mehr schmutzig und hab mich vom wasser getrollt. nervig war auch  dieser blöde hubschrauber, rum und rum und rum, die können sich wirklich alles erlauben. ich wackel also zurück zum auto, alle reifen paletti, klang also auch entspannt aus, der nixfangtag.
> 
> pack die spinnrute ein - oh nöh, kommt da wieder mal so ein blag auf fahrrad und vollbremsung angerauscht "haben sie was gefangen...?"
> ...



Deine Gedanken möchte ich nicht haben, das ist unvorstellbar.


----------

